# Oberfläche/ Programm erstellen * Anfänger*



## Medical (4 September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich kenne mich zwar mit Step 7 usw recht gut aus, habe jetzt aber ein ganz anderes Problem:
Ich habe ein Projekt, bei dem ich 2 analoge Signale (0-10V) und 5 digitale Eingänge überwachen muss und das ganze dann graphisch aufbereitet auf einem Monitor darstellen soll. Da an der Maschine schon ein PC (Win XP) steht habe ich mir überlegt, das USB-Experimentierboard VM110 von Vellemann einzusetzen, da dieses genau die Anforderungen erfüllt und eine SPS mit Visu einen Haufen Geld kosten würde. 
Nun mein Problem:
Bei der Karte ist zwar so eine Test-Software dabei, mit der man die Funktion der Karte testen kann, aber keine Software mit der man irgendwelche Programme erstellen kann.

Mein Problem: keine Ahnung von Hochsprachen :-(

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, wo man (am besten gaaaanz einfach) Infos bekommt, wie man eine Oberfläche und ein Programm erstellen kann, bei dem ich dann sowas wie ein Digital-Tacho von einem Auto erstellen kann?
Ich brauche Infos, wie ich z.B. den Eingang I1 "überwachen" kann?
Es muss dann in etwa so aussehen:
Sensor an I1 schaltet durch, Meldung am Rechner:"I1 aktiv", Im sinne von "U e0.0 / = m0.0 (und was die Visu dann eben noch machen muss)"
Die beiden Analogwerte sollten auf einer Balkenanzeige dargestellt werden und zusätzlich noch ein Zahlenwert angezeigt werden.

Klingt irgendwie sehr verwirrend für mich, da ich nicht weiß, wie groß der Umfang ist, in dem ich mich in die Programmiersprache einarbeiten muss?!?

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß
Medical


----------



## zotos (4 September 2007)

Eine typische Anfängersprache ist VisualBasic VB. Da gibt es auch jede menge Tutorials dafür im Netz. Als Hardware ist mir der IO-Warrior eingefallen aber der hat glaube ich keine Analogen Eingänge. Da wird sich aber auch was finden.


----------



## Medical (4 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eine typische Anfängersprache ist VisualBasic VB. Da gibt es auch jede menge Tutorials dafür im Netz. Als Hardware ist mir der IO-Warrior eingefallen aber der hat glaube ich keine Analogen Eingänge. Da wird sich aber auch was finden.


Visual Basic also. Danke schonmal dafür, ist das das, was man kostenlos runterladen kann?


----------



## zotos (4 September 2007)

Also Du kannst Dir die Express Edition von VisualBasic kostenlos bei Microsoft downloaden und auch damit eine solche Aufgabe realisieren. Ob Du das Ergebnis dann auch verkaufen darfst ist eine andere frage siehe Lizenzbestimmungen.


----------



## Medical (4 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also Du kannst Dir die Express Edition von VisualBasic kostenlos bei Microsoft downloaden und auch damit eine solche Aufgabe realisieren. Ob Du das Ergebnis dann auch verkaufen darfst ist eine andere frage siehe Lizenzbestimmungen.


Dann ist es kein Problem, ich brauch das Ding in der eigenen Firma, und die bezahlen die Hardware und die Arbeitszeit
Danke für deine Antwort !!!


----------



## kaimay (23 September 2007)

Hallo

Ich empfehle dir für den einstieg eher Visual Basic 6 anstatt der kostenlose Express Edition. 

Die Express Edition benutzt das Microsoft Dotnet Framework, das ganze geht dann extrem in Objektorientierte Programmierung was für einen anfänger nicht unbedingt geeignet ist. Du solltest um mit Dotnet was ordentliches hinzubekommen die ganzen Dotnet Klassen einigermaßen kennen.

Ich möchte dir hiermit nicht den Mut nehmen, aber du solltest wirklich erst mit dem einfachsten anfangen.


----------



## marcengbarth (24 September 2007)

Du kannst dir auch Turbo Delphi von Borland/Codegear kostenlos runterladen und voll benutzten, auch für kommerzielle Projekte.

Gibt es als Win32 und .Net-Version.


----------



## Question_mark (24 September 2007)

*Für Anfänger sicher die bessere Alternative*

Hallo,



			
				marcengbarth schrieb:
			
		

> Turbo Delphi von Borland/Codegear kostenlos runterladen und voll benutzten



Mit Sicherheit die bessere Alternative zu Microschrott VB, nur leider lassen sich in der kostenlosen Turbo Delphi Version (also PE = Personal Edition) keine Fremdkomponenten installieren. Aber zum anfangen mit Oberflächen Klicki-Bunti reicht das erstmal ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marcengbarth (25 September 2007)

> Mit Sicherheit die bessere Alternative zu Microschrott VB, nur leider lassen sich in der kostenlosen Turbo Delphi Version (also PE = Personal Edition) keine Fremdkomponenten installieren.



Du kannst in der Turboversion aber Fremdkomponenten zur Laufzeit erzeugen, dann geht das wieder. Braucht nur etwas Übung. Wobei es für die Firma doch kein Problem sein sollte, eine Turbo Delphi professional für 279€ anzuschaffen.


----------

